# Audiocontrol Electronics (help on set up)



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, finally I cleaned the closet, anyone with enough Audiocontrol experience that can help me decide what to do with this equipment?
Have an EQL, EQQ, ESP-3,Matrix and Epicenter, and want to install this the right way on my system.

Presently I have the center channel, Epicenter and EQL running on my set up but would like to incorporate the Matrix and EQQ to the picture.

Question : Can I run my EQL thru the ESP-3 and Rear thru Epicenter for the subs at the same time( EQL is 2ch )
then run the EQQ to front thru ESP-3 and back to rear door speakers (EQQ is 4ch) 
Also how much output voltage should I send to the amps, I have the Matrix (Line Drive Output amplifier )
Head unit is Avic D2
Amp is Alpine PDX-5 ( 5 Channel ) 75 x 4 plus 300w x 1
Boston Pro 6.5 front
MB Quart 6.5 coax at back doors
JL Audio 10w1 subs (2)


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

Fitzo said:


> Ok, finally I cleaned the closet, anyone with enough Audiocontrol experience that can help me decide what to do with this equipment?
> Have an EQL, EQQ, ESP-3,Matrix and Epicenter, and want to install this the right way on my system.
> 
> Presently I have the center channel, Epicenter and EQL running on my set up but would like to incorporate the Matrix and EQQ to the picture.
> ...


Plus a A/D/S/ PQ10 that I use for the center channel


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

bump anyone?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Honestly you may want to rethink your setup, It sounds like you are trying o add to many components to the signal chain and may end up causing yourself headaches down the road


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

Back on the 80's I had a set up similar to this without any headaches! and the sound quality was amazing. I know things have change a lot, but I think i can still pull this one.


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Maybe you should explain what you are trying to accomplish with using all this equipment. Normally all these signal manipulation devices get used to do specific tasks, not just used to get them out of the closet. If you have something you are trying to DO, then ask that question. Don't ask "how can I put everything from my closet into my car and make it sound good" as that question is much less direct.


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

94VG30DE said:


> Maybe you should explain what you are trying to accomplish with using all this equipment. Normally all these signal manipulation devices get used to do specific tasks, not just used to get them out of the closet. If you have something you are trying to DO, then ask that question. Don't ask "how can I put everything from my closet into my car and make it sound good" as that question is much less direct.


You are totally right, I should of explain what I am trying to acomplish, I probably thought that just by talking about the equipment in question would shine some light into what I am trying to do.
Basically I want to run a center channel thru my (ESP-3) and get that signal equalized as well with a 2ch equalizer (EQL), and the other channel to equalize the bass. Then utilize the other (EQQ) Equalizer to fine tune the rest of the speakers on my truck, that would be the Front and Rear speakers.
The ESP-3 handles the front speakers and the center channel, that is why I was asking if I could use the EQQ for the front and back speakers and the EQL just for the center channel. Also what is the most voltage that could come out of the HU to the Amps? ( I believe my HU puts out 2v thats why I have the Matrix, that amplifies the voltage up to 13v) 
It might seem confusing but back in the 80"s I had a system that was set up with many of this processors and the outcome was incredible. Center stage and stereo separation made the system unique, plus the beauty of it is, that I was running the system with only 400 watts.
I guess that systems dont run anymore with different sound processors, I might be trying to do something that many of you dont agree with, is just that I remember how good it sounded and I was hoping someone could shine some light on the subject since the place that used to handle my sound needs is no longer in business.
Thanks for your patience, I am just an old guy trying to bring back to life old memories!


----------



## Fitzo (Dec 22, 2009)

I have crossover points on the Amplifier as well as the HU, people are telling me that I do not need external crossovers anymore, Is that true? Is it too much of a hassle to fine tune a system with this audiocontrol crossovers?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

best way to connect the ESP-3 is to connect the front L and R to the REAR outs and the rear speakers if you have them to the fronts outputs


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

How did you add in your EQL?


----------

